# Meet Rosie



## sayj (May 31, 2009)

Hi everyone this is my beautiful 5 month old kitty Rosie


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh beautiful - she has odd eyes too :thumbup:


----------



## sayj (May 31, 2009)

Thank you  she's a little madam but so adorable


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Beautiful litle lady :thumbup:


----------



## sayj (May 31, 2009)

Thank you Buffie


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: she's purrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

Aww, that's a really sweet picture


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

I might have to cat nap her. She is beautiful. Do you know if she is deaf on the blue side? I used to have a fluffy white boy called Bagpuss he was slightly deaf but didn't have blue eyes. I used to make a lot of noise to get his attention at tea time, but he only ever woke up if I waved the spoon under his nose


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Gosh, she just the most delicate, elegant little kitty ever!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

I have to say the eyes are very striking :001_tt1: xx


----------



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahhh she's adorable


----------



## sayj (May 31, 2009)

Thank you all so much for the lovely comments on Rosie  I'm sorry for the late reply, I was away in London 

Rosie hears perfectly in both ears She's turned into such a little Diva since I've been away lol and grown so much too.


----------



## catwallpaper (Oct 6, 2010)

nice foto ,but to small size


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

catwallpaper said:


> nice foto ,but to small size


If you click on the pic it gets bigger.


----------

